# Newbie and 3 questions



## Arturo Civit (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi there guy, I'm Arturo, first time poster, so, hope everybody is doing great!, See, I have 3 questions, I just received from a friend a Sony Alpha A77, I'm interested in this camera but the LCD screen is not powering up, this guy told me that the screen was working and then one day stopped. So not sure if maybe is something that he's missing, like a menu option or something like that, second question is about the HDMI port, I just connected the HDMI cable to my TV but nothing happens, not sure if it's the screen, I mean, if the screen is definitely not working maybe that's the reason why there's no video from the camera to the TV? And last question, is there a way to load profiles to the camera? I mean, I'm going to use this camera for video but I'd rather go with plain colors and then do the color work on post, so not sure how to do this, on a Canon I can load profiles but don't know if it's possible here, thanks everybody!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 4, 2018)

Try this reset procedure: New firmware for A77, A65 | Photoclubalpha


----------

